# Cost of living in Juarez, Chihuahua



## isaiah5417 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can help me find prices or a website where I can search for a 1 bedroom apt in Ciudad Juarez, I am planning to relocate there within the next 6 months.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are ads on Vivastreet (in Spanish).. this search was for 2 bedrooms or less, because the search for 1 bedroom apartments had listings from all over Mexico, and not just for Ciudad Juarez.

VivaStreet Resultados de tu Búsqueda[start]=&sp_housing_nb_bedrs[start]=&sp_housing_sq_ft[start]=&sp_common_main_type=&sp_housing_monthly_rent[end]=&sp_housing_nb_bedrs[end]=2&end_field=


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Cost of living comparison

This site is useful for comparing two cities cost of living.


----------

